# Update on my Brother's Vehicle Accident link to PIX



## Rebbetzin (Apr 10, 2011)

A while back I asked prayer for my brother, who had been in a rollover accident after dozing off at the wheel.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=8802


The injuries were much worse than they thought at first. My brother was complaining of still being in a lot of pain. They finally took a new set of Xrays, almost a month later! And they found he had no socket for his upper arm bone, his shoulder was shattered in many pieces, he had 8 broken ribs and two broken vertebra in his back!! So, it was off to see if he could be put back together again.  They were able to find a surgeon that had done 20 reconstructions of shoulders, most Drs. do one maybe in their career. We are thankful his primary care Dr. knew of this surgeon. 

I have photos on Photobucket, if anyone wants to see the Xrays and the vehicle. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v643/Rebbetzin/2011/Accident 2 25 11/
It is a real miracle he is still alive. The Dr. said he had never seen such damage on a LIVING person.

Please continue to pray for his recovery.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 10, 2011)

I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Apr 10, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I hope he continues to improve.


x2


----------



## elevan (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that he had additional injuries.  How awful! My prayers are with him and your family as he continues to heal.


----------

